# Giving Blood



## Kymiie (Oct 14, 2009)

I am a 17 year old girl who tomorrow will give blood for the 1st time
I am nervouse and would like to know people opinions on it and if it hurts.
Im not petrified of needles just that im not that into pain 
Id ike to give blood as i would like to help save other people as well as just animals..

Thanks xx


----------



## katesgoey (Oct 14, 2009)

Well, Kymiie, good for you for wanting to donate blood. I don't think it is such a big deal if you just stay relaxed. If you have had a shot before, it isn't much different painwise - a pinch as the iv goes in. Everyone experiences it differently so the best advice I would give you is to remember to breathe and stay relaxed. If you tend to hold your breath when you are nervous, it will make your body tense up, so Just Breathe


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Oct 14, 2009)

have you ever had blood drawn at the doctors? It is like that a pinch as the needle goes into your skin, then just and initation during the drawing. If it hurts while the blood is drawing, tell the nurse that is there setting you up. Congratulations and good luck tomorrow. You will mostly like feel a little dizzy when you first get up so take it slow and let the aids help you to a seat afterwards.


----------



## Kymiie (Oct 14, 2009)

Nope, never had blook drawn at the doctors just had simple vaccinations such as TB BOOSTER HPV ect just nrmal needles not thick ones!
Will post tomorrow and tell you how it goes thanks xxxx


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 14, 2009)

There's nothing to it. Just turn you face away and don't look. It hardly hurts at all. And once its over you get a COOKIE!!!

Yvonne


----------



## Isa (Oct 14, 2009)

That is an amazing thing to do Kymiie, that is very nice. I am sure it is going to be super fast and pain free .
Let us know how it went!


----------



## Madkins007 (Oct 14, 2009)

I am a long-time blood, platelets, and plasma donor, and applaud what you are doing.

Everyone's experience is different- the way your veins lay, the person doing the stuff, even your emotional state at the time- all this and more will affect the experience.

The thing is... you MAY feel some discomfort, but you will be surrounded by well-trained people who care about you and want you to be comfortable. They will help however they can. Believe me, this makes a HUGE difference compared to getting blood tests or other kinds of shots.

Even if it is uncomfortable for a few minutes, it will pass and you'll be fine or better. Many people even feel a mild euphoria after donating, and you'll have the knowledge that you did a very good thing.


----------



## terryo (Oct 14, 2009)

You won't feel a thing except a pinch just like you would if you were getting a blood test. Where I am they give you orange juce and cookies. It's really nothing at all.


----------



## bettinge (Oct 14, 2009)

Its a breeze! Hydrate and eat well today! Stay calm.


----------



## Kymiie (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes here in the UK we get tea coffee juice and buscuits such as kit kat, borbons and others I once went with my boyfriend but he fainted but this time he is going to be there to hold my hand xxxx


----------



## dmmj (Oct 14, 2009)

If you have a good and talented nurse, you won't even feel a thing. I have given blood several times and it has ranged from a pinch to feeling nothing at all. plus you get orange juice and cookies afterwards, yum.


----------



## Madkins007 (Oct 15, 2009)

By the way, the American Red Cross has officially dropped things like donuts and bakery cookies and replaced them with packaged snacks.

This was done for several reasons- cost control, better storage, healthier choices, etc.

If your local branch still does something nice like cookies, let them know how much you appreciate it.


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Oct 15, 2009)

Let us know how it went!


----------



## Kymiie (Feb 22, 2010)

March 3rd 2010 is my second giving blood session. I cant wait I get a keyring!
I was so worried on my first session, but now becuase it was nothing its like a fettish, I like knowing im saving someone!
I hope what happened last time dont happen again though!

xxx


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Feb 22, 2010)

I have given blood on and off since I was 17. Will soon be updating my card to 10 plus donations!  

I have had troubles giving blood, am sporadically anemic enough not to be able to donate (quite why no one knows) and have fainted a few times now too  . But all this means that i now get an extra long rest, and extra biscuits! The actual process doesn't bother me really, but i normally bruise badly .

Here are some tips: i now normally eat a lot the night before, and the day i donate. When i do this i tend not to faint. The night before, have some red meat, then Eat a chocolate bar before you go, and tea with a sugar in. Have fish and chips for your tea! I usually feel dizzy a few days after so i try not to do anything too heavy. 

I've not given any blood now in about three years. Your not allowed to give blood when recovering from surgery, pregnant, 8 weeks after birth, or if breastfeeding. But i did donate over 300 oz of breast milk to the milk bank (now there is another story  lets not get off topic) But i hope to donate again soon! 

Oh and if your in nottingham, the nottingham blood building is really good, lots of nice biscuits, and they pay for your parking too!


----------



## Kymiie (Feb 22, 2010)

I just give it at my local council, live in nottinghamshire, about hours drive from nottingham so my local council is close

xxx Sill yummy biscuits mind!


----------

